# Chukar hunt today



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Good looking dog. GWP?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

He is English pointer/lab


----------

